# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Εξαρτήματα & Datasheets >  >  Μετασχηματιστής για κοπή αφρολέξ.....

## agis68

καλημέρα αυτό το καλοκαιρι (μαλλον οπως καθε καλοκαιρι που δεν παω πουθενα) με εχει πιάσει μανία κατασκευών....φτιάχνω παράλληλα πολλά πραγματα με πρόγραμμα όμως.....τεσπα...με ενδιαφέρει να φτιάξω μηχάνημα κοπής αφρολέξ για λεπτομερείς δουλειές (γράμματα-σχήματα κλπ) Απο πλευράς κυκλώματος τα πράγματα είναι απλά ενας καλος μετασχηματιστης 3-5 Α στα 2Χ12 ή και 2Χ24 απο 220 και ενας διακόπτης ή μπουτόν....απο συρμα λίγη χρωμονικελίνη ή απλά χαλκού απο καλώδιο ηλεκτρικής εγκατάστασης....και μια ξυλινη βάση σε σχήμα πλαγιου Π ή Γ.....απλά θέλω να μου προτείνεται μετασχηματιστες. Εχω έναν (δεν θυμάμαι Α που είναι 2χ12 τοροειδής κανει? ή θελει κλασσικο μετασχηματιστή)




αυτά και ότι ιδεες και προτάσεις εδω είμαστε....όλα αυτιά....

----------


## Notios38

Καλημέρα Αγη θες λιγοτερη ταση 4-6 v και μεγαλύτερο σε ρευμα μετασχηματιστη ..πιθανον να σου κοκκίνιζει την χρωμονικελίνη και να θελεις συνεχεια τανισμα στο συρμα για αψογη κοπή...το ειχα κανει για κοπη φελιζολ ...με κλιση 45 μοιρων και εχω αναλογη εμπειρία

----------


## agis68

Ευχαρσιτω Δημήτρη για την απάντηση...ναι φανταζομαι οτι τα Α κανουν τη διαφορά.....όμως πιστεύεις θέλει και κύκλωμα ή απλά απο το δευτερεύον παιρνεις και δουλεύεις αντε και ενα ποτενσιομετρο για ενταση....πχ βρήκα αυτό το κυκλωμα. Πραγματικά χρειάζεται?....χμμμ ισως χρειαστεί και γέφυρα...με 4 διοδους.......

----------


## Notios38

Για να παιξεις με την ενταση το ποτενσιομετρο εχει ολη την παρεα του σχεδιου που ανεβασες...εγω ειχα 25cm χρωμονικελινη .75 mm και την ειχα βρει να μην πυρωνει και να αυξανει το μηκος της..αλλα και να καιει το υλικο υπερβολικα ..στο σημειο τομης και να μυριζει...ασχημα...στην εισοδο ειχα ενα variac και ρυθμιζα την ταση στην εισοδο των 220 V αλλα αν δεν διαθετεις μπορεις να χρησημοποιησεις ενα εργαστηριακο τροφοδοτικο με το ρευμα που χρειαζεσαι...εφοσον η κατασκευη σου προοριζεται για λιγα κοψιματα

----------


## agis68

δυστυχώς αυτή τη βλακεία εκανα και χρησιμοποιουσα ενα ιδιοκατασκευή τροφοδοτικο που εδινε 24V ΑC/DC με δύο μετασχηματιστές μέσα στα 5 A και πανω στη 4-5 κοπή καηηε ο 2χ24 AC....και είναι παλιος και δεν μπορεώ να βρώ όμοιό του...η αλλη λύση είναι συνδεση DIMMER στα 220V και να παιρνω απο εκει το ρευμα που θέλω αλλά ισως να είναι και επικύνδινο....

----------


## patent61

Γιατί χρειάζεται μετασχηματιστή 2Χ και όχι έναν απλό;

----------


## agis68

εχεις δικιο εγινε απο λάθος.....εγώ ειπα οτι διαθετω εναν τορο στα 2χ12....

----------


## patent61

Άγι, να σου πω την αλήθεια δεν σε διόρθωσα, ερώτηση έκανα για να μάθω επειδή μου φάνηκε περίεργο.

----------


## JOUN

Αντι για Μ/Σ γιατι δεν βαζεις κατι τετοιο:http://www.ebay.com/itm/DC-24V-10A-2...ht_3977wt_1110
Θα σου βγει ποιο φτηνα..Βεβαια παλι θελεις ενα τροπο ελεγχου  του ρευματος σαν αυτο που εβαλες αλλα αυτο ισχυει και με τον Μ/Σ ετσι δεν ειναι;

----------


## GR_KYROS

http://www.dilmas.gr/microtools3.htm
http://www.kalogiannis.gr/show.php?P...aX1210843U8a13
http://www.tallos.gr/products.asp?id=1513

για σοβαρή ίδιο-κατασκευή χρησιμοποίησε μετασχηματιστή από μπιστόλι κόλλησης
http://www.vasilikos.com.gr/index.ph...f=bestprice.gr

----------


## michaelcom

> Αντι για Μ/Σ γιατι δεν βαζεις κατι τετοιο:http://www.ebay.com/itm/DC-24V-10A-2...ht_3977wt_1110
> Θα σου βγει ποιο φτηνα..Βεβαια παλι θελεις ενα τροπο ελεγχου  του ρευματος σαν αυτο που εβαλες αλλα αυτο ισχυει και με τον Μ/Σ ετσι δεν ειναι;



Αυτα συνηθως εχουν sort circuit προστασια  οποτε ισως να μην κανει γι αυτη την δουλεια

----------


## JOUN

Mα αν βαλεις την χρωμιονικελινη για φορτιο δεν θα ειναι βραχυκυκλωμα αλλα μια αντισταση υποθετω 2-3 Ωμ

----------


## agis68

ευχαριστω παιδιά.....1...μαλλον θα το κανω με το μ/τη απο πιστόλι που εχω (το πήρα πριν απο 4 χρονια ενα ταλληρο) Το κακό ειναι το μικρό ανοιγμα αλλά κατι θα κανω με μεταλικη βεργα θα το μεγαλώσω...2 τα τροφοδοτικα switching δεν κανουν για αυτή τη δουλειά....3 το συρμα χρωμονικελίνης των 2 χιλιοστων με μήκος 30 εκατοστά είναι ισοδύναμο με μια αντίσταση μικρότερης του μισου Ομ. (τη τιμή τη βρηκα σε ενα πινακάκι στο google)...τη κατασκευή θα την αρχίσω σήμερα για το πιστολι και καποια στιγμη θα φτιαξω και το κυκλωμα που αναρτησα πιο πάνω για μεγαλύτερη διαστάσεων σταθερή (όχι χειροκινητη). θα κανω όμως και κατι πιο απλό που είδα στο νετ με μετασχηματιστή. ντιμμερ και φωτακι νεον για ενδεικτική και ενα διακοπτη....σιγα σιγα θα τα δοκιμάσω όλα....θα κρατήσω το θεμα ανοικτο για να παρουσιάσω σιγα σιγα και τη κατασκευή....οτι άλλες αποψεις και παρατηρήσεις παρακαλώ είναι αναγκαιες και ευπρόσδεκτες.....

----------


## spiroscfu

Ένα χρήσιμο πινακάκι που έχω 

NiCr_T_Ga_Ohms_AmpsC.jpg

και με dc και pwm μπορείς να το κάνεις.

----------


## agis68

το ίδιο πινακάκι έχω.....ελεγα να ξεκινήσω να δουλεέυω σημερα αλλά το εργαστήριο βράζει....μαλλον προς το βραδάκι....

----------


## αλπινιστης

Να πω και εγω δυο πραγματακια απο εμπειρια σε τετοια μηχανηματα (5 χρονια τα επισκευαζα!)
Προταση: 
Μ/Σ 30-40VAC  / 4-6Α (Οσο μεγαλυτερο χρονο κοπης χρειαζεσαι, ανεβαινεις προς τα 6)
Οπωσδηποτε διακοπτης λειτουργιας ΕΥΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ (ποδοδιακοπτης) να εχεις τα χερια ελευθερα
H χρωμονικελινη σε σειρα με βαττικη ασφαλεια (για περιορισμο των Α)
Η μια τουλαχιστον αρπαγη της χρωμονικελινης να ειναι σε ελασμα για να παιρνει τις διαστολες. (χαλαρη χρωμονικελινη δεν κοβει σωστα και ...κοβεται.
Dimmer για την ρυθμιση του ρευματος λειτουργιας. (οριακα να μην κοκκινιζει αλλα να κοβει καλα)
Ελπιζω να βοηθησα!
Αν δεν βρισκεις καποιο υλικο (κυριως στην αρπαγη αναφερομαι) στειλε ΠΜ

----------

patent61 (30-07-12)

----------


## spiroscfu

Αν βάλουμε το dimmer στο δευτερεύων γλιτώνουμε (κατά ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό) και την καταπόνηση του μ/σ από τις αρμονικές.

----------


## JOUN

Δηλαδη Σπυρο εννοεις να τροφοδοτηθει το dimmer απο το δευτερευων;

----------


## spiroscfu

Ναι αλλά να φτιάξουμε εμείς ένα που να δουλεύει με την τάση του δευτερεύοντος.

----------

αλπινιστης (30-07-12)

----------


## αλπινιστης

Τα σχεδια εδω γιατι δεν μπορουσα αλλιως...
αρπαγη 1.JPGαρπαγη 2.JPGαρπαγη 3.JPG

----------

patent61 (01-08-12)

----------


## agis68

> Τα σχεδια εδω γιατι δεν μπορουσα αλλιως...
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 35941Συνημμένο Αρχείο 35942Συνημμένο Αρχείο 35943



δεν μπορώ να πω, είσαι σαφέστατος....τα κατάλαβα όλα...σε ευχαριστώ Αλέξναδρε! Αν μπορείς να βρεις υλικά ή κατι άλλο θα είμαι υπόχρεως....

----------


## KOKAR

> Καλημέρα Αγη θες λιγοτερη ταση 4-6 v και μεγαλύτερο σε ρευμα μετασχηματιστη ..πιθανον να σου κοκκίνιζει την χρωμονικελίνη και να θελεις συνεχεια τανισμα στο συρμα για αψογη κοπή...το ειχα κανει για κοπη φελιζολ ...με κλιση 45 μοιρων και εχω αναλογη εμπειρία



οπότε ενα τροφοδοτικό απο PC που εχει στα 3,3ν πολλά Αμπερ θα είναι μια χαρα
και στα δύσκολα το πας και στα 5ν

----------


## agis68

Αχά!!!!!thanks Kokar....αν και μου ειπαν οτι δεν κανει λέει παλμοτροφοδοτικό....αλλά αφου το λες εσυ φυσικά και θα το δοκιμάσω....χρωμονικελίνη εχω αλλά είναι απο σεσουαρ δεν εχω αλλη....(είχα ο μαλαξ και τη χάρισα σε ενα φίλο) και αυτή είναι πολύ λεπτή

----------


## JOUN

> Αχά!!!!!thanks Kokar....αν και μου ειπαν οτι δεν κανει λέει παλμοτροφοδοτικό....αλλά αφου το λες εσυ φυσικά και θα το δοκιμάσω



Ετσι ειναι ο kokar εχει και μια φημη,ετσι;Οταν εγω στο ειπα 20 μηνυματα πριν, μου το ξεκοψες οτι δεν κανει.. :Tongue2:

----------

patent61 (01-08-12)

----------


## agis68

> Ετσι ειναι ο kokar εχει και μια φημη,ετσι;Οταν εγω στο ειπα 20 μηνυματα πριν, μου το ξεκοψες οτι δεν κανει..



βρε Γεώργιε σου ζητώ συγγνώμη....οπως είδες και στον Κοκαρ είμαι επιφυλακτικός αλλά επειδή ειχα και τη ΔΙΚΗ σου γνωμη λαβει σοβαρα θα το δοκιμάσω. Παντως απο αλλά ξενα φορουμ μου ειπαν δεν κανει να ειναι παλμοτροφοδοτικό...τι να πω!!!!όπως και να έχει ζητάω συγννωμη που σε έκανα να αισθανθείς οτι απέρριψα αβλεπει την απάντηση σου....

----------


## JOUN

Αν σου το απερριψαν απο αλλου τοτε κατι θα ξερουν παραπανω.Προφανως θα μπαινει η προστασια και θα κοβει την εξοδο.. Απλως η ταχυτητα με την οποια απερριψες εμενα και δεχτηκες τον kokar μου εκανε καπως..
Λογικα θα εχουμε και οι δυο αδικο..(εγω και ο κοκαρ εννοω)

----------

patent61 (01-08-12)

----------


## KOKAR

ο λόγος που το πρότεινα είναι γιατί το κόστος ειναι μηδενικό ( εφόσον έχουμε ενα παλιό τροφοδοτικό ) και το αμπεραζ είναι πολύ μεγάλο
πραγματικά δεν βλέπω τον λόγο γιατί να μην κάνει.....

----------


## αλπινιστης

> Αν μπορείς να βρεις υλικά ή κατι άλλο



 :Confused1: Θελεις να ρωτησω για αρπαγη?

----------


## JOUN

@kokar:Για να αντικρουσω τον εαυτο μου,αν η αντισταση του συρματος ειναι 0.5 Ω τοτε το παλμοτροφοδοτικο θα το παρει σαν βραχυκυκλωμα και θα κοψει την εξοδο..Αντιθετα ο κλασικος Μ/Σ αν ειναι αρκετης ισχυος, μετα απο μια "βουτια" που θα κανει θα επανερθει.

----------


## KOKAR

> @kokar:Για να αντικρουσω τον εαυτο μου,αν η αντισταση του συρματος ειναι 0.5 Ω τοτε το παλμοτροφοδοτικο θα το παρει σαν βραχυκυκλωμα και θα κοψει την εξοδο..Αντιθετα ο κλασικος Μ/Σ αν ειναι αρκετης ισχυος, μετα απο μια "βουτια" που θα κανει θα επανερθει.



Δηλαδή εαν έχουμε μια αντίσταση 0,5Ωμ και την συνδέσουμε στην έξοδο των 3,3ν ( που μπορεί να δώσει 28Α απο την φώτο που ανέβασα πιο πάνω ) 
θα τραβάει 6,6Α και θεωρείς οτι το τροφοδοτικό θα το δει σαν βραχυκύκλωμα ?
Δηλαδή οταν το τροφοδοτικό ειναι συνδεδεμένο με ένα motherboard + δίσκο + cdrom + video card και το ξεκινήσουμε αυτο θα τραβάει σταδιακά ρεύμα ?

----------


## spiroscfu

Πολύ σωστός ο Κώστας,
το πρόβλημα που μπορεί να υπάρξει είναι 
πως ΑΝ το σύρμα είναι κρύο ΜΠΟΡΕΙ να έχει μικρότερη αντίσταση

και έτσι να κόβει το switching (να νομίζει πως υπάρχει βραχυκύκλωμα) 
αλλά και αυτό λύνεται με ένα θερμίστορ σε σειρά με την χρωμιονικελίνη.

----------


## KOKAR

> Πολύ σωστός ο Κώστας,
> το πρόβλημα που μπορεί να υπάρξει είναι 
> πως ΑΝ το σύρμα είναι κρύο ΜΠΟΡΕΙ να έχει μικρότερη αντίσταση
> 
> και έτσι να κόβει το switching (να νομίζει πως υπάρχει βραχυκύκλωμα) 
> αλλά και αυτό λύνεται με ένα θερμίστορ σε σειρά με την χρωμιονικελίνη.



θερμιστορ σε τόσα Αμπερ ? χλωμό το κόβω, 
οταν λέμε οτι η αντίσταση της χρωμονικελινης ειναι 0,5Ωμ δεν την έχουμε μετρήσει σε θερμοκρασία περιβαλλοντος ?
οταν ζεσταθεί η αντίσταση της αυξάνετε η μειώνετε ?

----------


## spiroscfu

> θερμιστορ σε τόσα Αμπερ ?



Γιατί είναι λίγα ή πολλά?

νομίζω πως δεν υπάρχει θέμα ότι θέλεις βρίσκεις!

----------


## rch

> θερμιστορ σε τόσα Αμπερ ? χλωμό το κόβω, 
> οταν λέμε οτι η αντίσταση της χρωμονικελινης ειναι 0,5Ωμ δεν την έχουμε μετρήσει σε θερμοκρασία περιβαλλοντος ?
> οταν ζεσταθεί η αντίσταση της αυξάνετε η μειώνετε ?



Προφανώς αυξάνεται, αν θυμάμαι καλά ο τύπος είναι R=Rref(1+α ΔΤ) ή κάτι τέτοιο τεσπα.

----------


## spiroscfu

Ε λοιπόν όταν είναι κρύα θα τραβάει πολύ, με ένα ntc σε σειρά είσαι ok,


κάτι σε τέτοιο

----------


## JOUN

Ενταξει αν τα 0.5Ω δεν ειναι βραχυκυκλωμα τοτε τι ειναι; Τα 0.2;Μα και αυτα θελουν μονο 16Α που μπορει ανετα να τα δωσει το τροφοδοτικο..Αρα τι θεωρηται βραχυκυκλωμα ωστε να κοψει;
Πιστευω οτι κρυο το συρμα εχει πολυ μικροτερη τιμη γιαυτο και δεν θα το δουλεψει το τροφοδοτικο.Το ιδιο συμβαινει σε καθε αγωγο γιαυτο αλλωστε και οι λαμπες πυρακτωσης συνηθως καιγονται οταν τις πρωτοαναβουμε που ειναι κρυο το συρμα,εχοντας μικροτερη αντισταση περναει πολυ ρευμα και καιγεται.




> Δηλαδή οταν το τροφοδοτικό ειναι συνδεδεμένο με ένα motherboard + δίσκο + cdrom + video card και το ξεκινήσουμε αυτο θα τραβάει σταδιακά ρεύμα ?



Φυσικα,δεν τραβανε ολα μαζι,μονο τα μοτερ των δισκων ξεκινανε μαζι ,M/B καρτες κλπ παιρνουν φορτιο με την σειρα.

----------


## spiroscfu

Γιώργο i=v/r, αν ένα τροφοδοτικό βγάζει 15Α στα 5V τότε μπορεί να οδηγήσει φορτίο r=v/i δηλ. 5/15=0.33Ω απροβλημάτιστα.

----------


## agis68

και εγω Γεώργιε τη θεώρηση ως βραχυκύκλωμα φοβόμουν...ισως με το NTC να λυθεί το πρόβλημα (θερμιστορ). Αλέξανδρε κατάλαβα πως να φτιάξω αρπάγη αν έχεις καποιο σχεδιο ή ετοιμη στειλε πμ

εχω κατι θερμιστορ στα 5 Ομ κανει?

----------


## spiroscfu

> και εγω Γεώργιε τη θεώρηση ως βραχυκύκλωμα φοβόμουν...ισως με το NTC να λυθεί το πρόβλημα (θερμιστορ).



στο ποίο πάνω παράδειγμα μου, το τροφοδοτικό θα δει βραχυκύκλωμα αν το φορτίο γίνει μικρότερο από 0.33Ω,
με 0.2Ω (βραχυκύκλωμα για το 5V/15A) θα κόψει γιατί το φορτίο θα θελήσει 25A.







> εχω κατι θερμιστορ στα 5 Ομ κανει?



δεν λέει κάτι αυτό, 5Ω που πέφτει στα πόσα και πόσα αμπέρ αντέχει.

----------


## KOKAR

ρε παιδια, αφου η αντισταση κρυα θα ειναι 0,5Ωμ τοτε στα 3,3ν το ρευμα εκκινησης θα ειναι 6,6Α και θα μειώνετε σταδιακά 

δεδομένου οτι το τροφοδοτικό στα 3,3ν μπορεί να δώσει 28Α δεν νομίζω οτι θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα

υ.γ
Άντε ρε Αγι, κανε την δοκιμή να μας φύγει η απορία.....

----------


## KOKAR

επειδή δεν βλέπω τον Αγι να κάνει την δοκιμή ...την έκανα εγώ
για φορτίο έβαλα μια αντίσταση βατικη 0,5Ωμ / 50W 
το τροφοδοτικό που έχω είναι ένα μικρο 285W που στα 3,3ν μπορεί να δώσει 18Α και την αντίσταση την σύνδεσα στα 3,3ν
όταν ειχα συνδεμένη την αντίσταση και άναβα το τροφοδοτικό δούλευε μια χαρά και η αντίσταση ζεσταίνονταν

έκανα όμως και την εξής δοκιμή, άναψα το τροφοδοτικό και όταν σύνδεσα στην αντίσταση το τροφοδοτικό έκοψε
άρα αυτό που καταλαβαίνει σαν βραχυκύκλωμα είναι η απότομη αύξηση του ρεύματος

συνεπώς ούτε λίγο ούτε πολύ όλοι είχαμε ένα δίκιο.... :Cool:

----------


## spiroscfu

Νομίζω πως για να βγάλει την ισχύ που αναφέρει πρέπει να δει φορτίο και  στα 5V, όχι μόνο στα 3.3.

----------


## agis68

kokar το εκανα και εγώ το πειραμα....απλά δεν μου δουλεψε (εκκινηση) δεν ξερω γιατί αν και το τροφοδοτικό δουλευει και είναι ενα 300....Το άλλο που έκανα που επίσης δεν δουλεψε είναι με το πιστόλι απο κολληση....θα σας πω τι έκανα εβαλα σε καθε υποδοχή απο το κλασσικό μπιστολι κολλησης (εκεινο με τα λαμπακια) ενα χαλκόσυρμα χοντρό περίπου 3 mm διαμετρο. και αφου του έδωσα σχήμα π εδεσα μια χρωμονικελίνη....Το πειραμα δεν εγινε για να εχει τη τελικη μορφή αλλά για να δω αν δουλευει και φυσικά δεν δουλεψε καθολου.....το χαλκοσυρμα ισα που ζεσταινόταν και μετά απο λίγο το σταμάτησα μη καψω τον μ/τη του πιστολιου.....solderin.jpgTo ότι δεν ζεστάθηκε το θεωρώ φυσικό αλλά πως διαολο τα φτιαχνουν αυτοί που τα πουλάνε τα foam cutters αυτού του τύπου....

----------


## spiroscfu

Απλά υπολογίζουν την τάση και την αντίσταση
και δεν χρειάζεται να φοβάσαι το πιστόλι χειρός δεν παθαίνει τίποτα με την χρομιονικελίνη (αν θέλεις να ζεσταθεί "κάπως" βάλε αρκετά μικρότερο μήκος).


Σχετικά με το τροφοδοτικό από το pc, το γράφω για μια τελευταία φορά




> Νομίζω πως για να βγάλει την ισχύ που αναφέρει  πρέπει να δει φορτίο και  στα 5V, όχι μόνο στα 3.3.

----------


## αλπινιστης

> Να πω και εγω δυο πραγματακια απο εμπειρια σε τετοια μηχανηματα (5 χρονια τα επισκευαζα!)
> Προταση: 
> Μ/Σ 30-40VAC  / 4-6Α (Οσο μεγαλυτερο χρονο κοπης χρειαζεσαι, ανεβαινεις προς τα 6)
> Οπωσδηποτε διακοπτης λειτουργιας ΕΥΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ (ποδοδιακοπτης) να εχεις τα χερια ελευθερα
> H χρωμονικελινη σε σειρα με βαττικη ασφαλεια (για περιορισμο των Α)



Ρε παιδια, στο #16 εγραψα 30-40 V γιατι καπου εκει δουλευουν τα κοπτικα! Γιατι παιδευεστε?!!

----------


## agis68

Ρε Αλέξανδρε χωρίς να θελω να προσβάλλω τις γνωσεις σου εδω ο τυπος το φτιάχνει (και μαλιστα τα πουλάει) με μετασχηματιστή 2χ6,3V στα 1 Α!!!!

http://www.instructables.com/id/Maki...twire-Machine/

----------


## KOKAR

βαριέμαι να φτιάχνω video αλλά όπως το πάτε τελικά δεν θα το αποφύγω .......

----------


## spiroscfu

> Ρε παιδια, στο #16 εγραψα 30-40 V γιατι καπου εκει δουλευουν τα κοπτικα! Γιατι παιδευεστε?!!



Ρε Αλέξανδρε δεν έχει σχέση η τάση (τουλάχιστον σε αυτό το σημείο),
πρώτα πρέπει να καταλήξουν τη φορτίο (μάκρος/πάχος χρωμιονικελήνης) με τη τάση (dc/ac) και με τη τεχνική (γραμμικά/διακοπτικά), μετά έρχεται το δικό σου.

----------


## teresos

Φίλε agis68,
Αν έχεις εναν μετασχηματιστή 24-25v /2Α , τότε κανε το παρακάτω κύκλωμα.
Τα υπόλοιπα υλικά εκτός του μετ/στή κοστίζουν περίπου 8-10 Γιούρα....
Το έχω κατασκευάσει και η δύναμή του είναι απίστευτη. Εχει διακόπτη για κοντό-μακρύ νήμα και έλεγχει την ισχύ και στα 2
επίπεδα .
Εγώ προσωπικά έχω χρησιμοποιήσει γιά νήμα και χρωμονικελίνη και ατσαλόσυρμα ψιλό και χορδή από κιθάρα.
Είναι αδιάφορο το τι θα χρησιμοποιήσεις...
Η ολη κατασκευή γίνετε επάνω σε ένα πλακετάκι οπου χαράζεις το κύκλωμα με ενα Dremel η κοπίδι.
Δες τις φωτό και θα καταλάβεις.foam_cutter_circuit.jpgfoam_cutter_board.jpgfoam_cutter_circuit_board.jpgfoam_cutter_top.jpgfoam_cutter_panel.jpg

----------

spiroscfu (03-08-12)

----------


## spiroscfu

Χορδή από κιθάρα ok (μερικές από αυτές με χρομιονικελινή είναι), για το ψιλό ατσαλόσυρμα είσαι σίγουρος ?
και πόσο ψιλό ?

----------


## teresos

> Χορδή από κιθάρα ok (μερικές από αυτές με χρομιονικελινή είναι), για το ψιλό ατσαλόσυρμα είσαι σίγουρος ?
> και πόσο ψιλό ?



Ηταν περίπου 0,35-0,40 mm αν θυμάμαι καλά...ισως και λίγο ψιλότερο.
Αυτό που ξέχασα να αναφέρω είναι οτι το ποντεσιόμετρο πρέπει να είναι γραμμικό (σύρματος) ,Είναι και το ποιό ακριβό εξάρτημα

----------


## spiroscfu

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Γιώργο, σχετικά με το ποτενσιόμετρο νομίζω πως ότι και να βάλεις σύρματος/άνθρακος/γραμμικό/λογαριθμικό θα δουλέψει μια χαρά,

φυσικά για ποιο εύκολη ρύθμιση θα προτιμούσα γραμμικό και μια αντίσταση σε σειρά με αυτό ~200Ω (με το μειονέκτημα ότι δεν θα έχει γκάζια),
λοιπόν σωστός είσαι!!

αλλά γίνονται πατεντούλες για να κάτσει και το άνθρακος.

πχ. αν βάλουμε το ποτενσιόμετρο από την άλλη μεριά του φορτίου (στην Α2 του triac) και με απλό άνθρακος, 
θα υπάρξει κάποιο θέμα ?

----------


## agis68

λοιπόν απλά να σας πω οτι εφτιαξα ενα απο μπιστολι με χαλκόσυρμα απο καλώδιο ηλεκτρικο εγκατάσταης εβγαλα ένα κομάτι (ένα κλωνο) 20 εκ.. απο το καλώδιο και το εβαλα στη θεση της μυτης και δουλεψε κανονικότατα....τωρα μενει να κανω το μεγάλο με μ/στη όπως λεει ο Σπυρος και ο Αλέξανδρος. Αλλά αυτό θα αργίσει να γίνει για πρακτικούς λόγους γιατί εχω άλλα πραγματα να τελειώσω....

----------


## αλπινιστης

> Ρε Αλέξανδρε χωρίς να θελω να προσβάλλω τις γνωσεις σου εδω ο τυπος το φτιάχνει (και μαλιστα τα πουλάει) με μετασχηματιστή 2χ6,3V στα 1 Α!!!!
> 
> http://www.instructables.com/id/Maki...twire-Machine/



Πραγματικα ο τυπος εχει κανει πολυ ωραια δουλεια! Και καταπληκτικη ιδεα με το ελατηριο στο μηκος της αντιστασης που καταργει την "ειδικη" αρπαγη!

Οσο για την ταση, (δεν κολλαω στο θεμα προσβολης γνωσεων! Δεν τα σχεδιασα-τα επισκευαζα!) το δουλευει στα 12,6 αρα πρεπει να χρησιμοποιησει αρκετα λεπτη χρωμονικελινη  <1mm. Το θεμα τασης - θερμοκρασιας εχει να κανει με το παχος του συρματος, την θερμοκρασια λειτουργιας και το προς κοπη υλικο. Δουλευαμε αντιστασεις παχους 1,5 - 1,8 - 2mm γιατι οσο λεπταινεις τοσο πιο συχνα κοβεται.  Επισης σου περιοριζει και την ταχυτητα κοπης. Στο μηχανημα του τυπου, αν σπρωξεις λιγο πιο γρηγορα το φελιζολ, παιζει να κοβεις την αντισταση για πλακα. Αν πας να κοψεις και κανενα DOW θα καταλαβεις την διαφορα! 
Οποτε οι επιλογες ειναι:
α. Υψηλοτερη ταση + Πιο χοντρο συρμα = ταχυτητα +αξιοπιστια
β. Μικροτερη ταση + Λεπτοτερο συρμα = μικροτερη ταχυτητα + μεγαλυτερη "ευαισθησια" συρματος.

----------


## αλπινιστης

> Ρε Αλέξανδρε δεν έχει σχέση η τάση



Εχεις δικιο.Το θεμα ειναι η ισχυς. Το να δουλευεις με μεγαλυτερη ταση ειναι για να χρησιμοποιεις χαμηλοτερα ρευματα και να διευκολυνεται και η ρυθμιση της θερμοκρασιας.

----------


## spiroscfu

Επί το πλείστον το είπα γιατί πρώτα πρέπει να δουν τη φορτίο θα δουλέψει η συγκεκριμένη κατασκευή

και επειδής αυτό που ζεσταίνει το σύρμα είναι το ρεύμα και όχι η τάση,
βρίσκουν πρώτα το φορτίο μετά το ρεύμα που χρειάζεται και στο τέλος την τάση και την ισχύ του τροφοδοτικού.

----------

αλπινιστης (03-08-12)

----------


## agis68

Παιδιά ευχαριστω όλους για τη συμμετοχή και τις απαντήσεις σας που με βοήθησαν να κατανοήσω το θέμα απο όλες τις πλευρές....μαζευω ήδη τα υλικά για την υλοποιηση αλλά όπως είπα θα καθυστερήσει λίγο. Θα την παρουσιάσω και θα το ξανασυζητήσουμε.....Εννοείται οτι το θεμα δεν κλεινει εδώ και οποιος ενδιαφέρεται μοιράζεται τη γνώμη του και τη γνωση του μαζί μας.....ευχαριστώ

----------

patent61 (06-08-12)

----------


## xaris-c

επειδη δεν γνωριζω πολλα απο αυτα που λετε ...εγω κοβω φελιζολ με μια ηλεκτροκολυση ηλεκτρονικη ...αυτες τισ ελαφριες ...υπαρχει περιπτοση να την χαλασω ?...ειναι 100 Ακαι το βαζω στο χαμιλοτερο 5 Α  και κοβω οτι θελω ..το εχω δουλεψει σε μερικες δουλιες και δεν ειχα θεμα ως τωρα...η ηλετροκοληση κανει 280 ευρω .μηπως πρεπει και εγω να κανω καμια πατεντα με μετασχηματιστες?...

----------


## αλπινιστης

Αφου την δουλευεις τοσο χαμηλα (στο 5% των δυνατοτητων της) δεν θα εχεις προβλημα. Εαν βεβαια κοβεις πολλα και συχνα, τοτε αξιζει να φτιαξεις κατι για να μην γραφει τοσες ωρες λειτουργιας η ηλεκτροκολληση.

----------

xaris-c (01-10-14)

----------


## miker

Καλησπερα. Παλιο θεμα αλλα μην ανοιγω αλλο!
Σχετικα με τα εργαλεια που κοβουν το φελιζολ, μπορουν να κοψουν και αφρολεξ? Το γνωστο σφουγγαρι που βαζουν στα καθισματα.
Δεν εχω σκοπο να φτιαξω αλλα να αγορασω ενα ετοιμο αλλα δεν το θελω για φελιζολ οποτε ρωταω εδω εαν καποιο μελος το εχει δοκιμασει σε αφρολεξ ,να μην το αγορασω τσαμπα!
Ευχαριστω!

----------


## agis68

Χμμμ....δεν το συστήνω γιατι έχει διαφορετική σύνθεση και σύσταση...ασε που θα βρωμίσει ο τόπος καμένο πλαστικό

----------


## miker

Δεν με ενοχλει η οσμη! Αρκει βεβαια να το κοβει! Το εχεις δοκιμασει?

----------


## agis68

να πω την αλήθεια όχι αλλά κάτι μου λέει πως δεν θα κάνεις σωστή δουλειά....και επειτα γιατί πάχος μιλάμε? Αν είναι για 2-5 εκατοστά εντάξει αλλά αυτά τα αφρολεξ μερικά έχουν πάχος και 10,20 και πλέον

----------


## miker

Οχι για μεγαλο παχος. Οχι πανω απο 2-3 cm. Θα δοκιμασω χορδη απο κιθαρα σε μια μπαταρια απο αυτοκινητο. Λετε να γινει κανενα μπαμ? 
Πλακα κανω! Θα το δοκιμασω και βλεπουμε!

----------


## miker

Λοιπον, το δοκιμασα με χορδη απο μουσικα οργανα! Η χορδη εγραφε πανω 0,16. Για ρευμα πηρα μια παλια μπαταρια αυτοκινητου. Μετρωντας την ταση τις, εβγαζε 8,6 βολτ. Την χορδη την επιασα πανω σε μια ξυλινη βαση και την τεντωσα με μια βιδα το μηκος τις περιπου 12 cm. Μολις εβαλα ρευμα, η χορδη εκανε κατι θορυβους αλλα δεν κοπηκε! Οταν δοκιμασα να κοψω, εκοβε καλα για 1-2 cm και μετα μαλλον πως κρυωνε το συρμα και δεν εκοβε, τοπικα βεβαια γιατι εαν κουνουσα τη βαση σε αλλο σημειο τις χορδης εκαβε παλι αλλα για λιγο. Οποτε πιστευω οτι χρειαζετε να εχω μεγαλυτερη θερμοκρασια στο συρμα! Πως γινετε αυτο? Εαν βαλω πιο χοντρο συρμα?

----------


## vasilllis

Κοκκινησε;μετρησες ποσο ρευμα τραβάει;ποσα ωμ αντισταση ειχε;

----------


## miker

Δεν ξερω πως να μετρησω τα αμπερ που τραβαει ουτε και την αντισταση. Δεν ειμαι ηλεκτρονικος. Εχω ενα πολυμετρο, πειτε μου πως να το κανω!

----------


## vasilllis

Μετρα μια στα ωμ ποσα ωμ ειναι η χορδη.φοβαμαι αν το βαλεις να μετρησεις σε Α εν σειρα με το κομματι της χορδης που εχεις θα το καψεις σε δευτ.
Κανε μια αναζητηση μηπως μπορεις να κανεις δουλεια με το συρμα απο τα ηλεκτρονικά τσιγαρα.πρεπει να εχεις καπου 0,5-1ωμ στο μηκος που επιθυμεις.παρακατω δεν ξερω ποσο ασφαλες ειναι.

----------


## miker

Ειδα μερικα βιντεακια στo youtube και προσπαθησα να μετρησω! Στα αμπερ μου εβγαζε 3 και κατι. Οταν εβαλα να μετρησω αντισταση δεν ειχε σταθερη ενδειξη. Δεν ξερω γιατι αλλα εχει μεγαλη διακυμανση στις τιμες! Θα προσπαθησω με τροφοδοτικο απο υπολογιστη!

----------


## miker

επανερχομαι. Δοκιμασα με το τροφοδοτικο. Στα 12 βολτ. Μολις το συνδεω τραβαει 6 αμπερ και μολις κοκκινίσει το συρμα πεφτει στα 3-4. Η χορδη κοπηκε μετα απο 15-20 λεπτα. Μενει μονο να φτιαξω μια πιο σωστη βαση γιατι η ξυλινη καίγεται στην επαφη με το συρμα. Θα δοκιμασω και πιο χοντρη χορδη μηπως αντεχει περισσότερο!

----------


## kioan

> εΜενει μονο να φτιαξω μια πιο σωστη βαση γιατι η ξυλινη καίγεται στην επαφη με το συρμα.



Μην τροφοδοτείς την χορδή από τα άκρα της, αλλά συνδέοντας καλώδια τροφοδοσίας πιο μέσα.
Έτσι θα θερμαίνεται μόνο το τμήμα της χορδής που βρίσκεται ανάμεσα στα καλώδια τροφοδοσίας, ενώ τα στερεωμένα στο ξύλο άκρα της  άκρα της θα παραμένουν κρύα.

----------

FILMAN (16-05-16)

----------


## miker

Εχεις δικιο! Θα φτιαξω ομως  και μια αλλη βαση γιατι αυτη ειναι πολύ προχειροφτιαγμενη. Με ελατηριο στη μια πλευρα για να κραταει την χορδη τεντωμενη

----------

